# A Better Layout Tool



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I've had the little trim gauge for quite some time and really like it.


----------



## PCM (Jan 23, 2010)

I've used the same gauge for 4 years. I find it invaluable and agree that it's a go to tool. Definately worth the price.


----------



## bigfish_95008 (Nov 26, 2009)

I keep them in the pocket of my work bib, they get used a lot.


----------

